# Paul Schwartz - Nocturne



## magicboy (30 Ноя 2010)

Вообще это произведение для фортепиано, но ведь здорово будет слушаться в переложении?
Есть ли у кого ноты в любом варианте?
[email protected]
или в личку.


----------

